# Georgia Caucasus bike trip 2010



## VirgoNeeme (May 12, 2010)

We are pleased to invite you to participate in a unique Bike Tour in Georgia in the Caucasus.
The trip lasts for 9 days. Tour is in the least visited regions of Georgia, Tushetia.
Detailed information is located here:
http://www.andmoments.com/eng/trips/bike-tour-in-georgia/main-5

Here you can check out where our bike trip in Georgia begins. It starts with a 25 km long descent with vertical drop of 1125 meters! YEEEE...

http://www.andmoments.com/eng/photos/bike-for-georgia-photos/georgia-pilt1


----------



## VirgoNeeme (May 12, 2010)

We will visit all so this Midle Age Kesalo defense towers: http://www.andmoments.com/eng/photos/bike-for-georgia-photos/georgia-pilt3


----------



## VirgoNeeme (May 12, 2010)

The average temperature in Georgia in August is enjoyable 
http://ggdavid.tripod.com/georgia/climate.htm


----------

